# Wisconsin Amateur Field Trial



## dkilburn (Mar 25, 2010)

If someone could put a few updates from the derby as it goes on it would be much appreciated. thanks, Dave


----------



## kkimmes (Jan 7, 2010)

Sorry for a lack of specifics but only one dog dropped from the first series. I had to head out midway through the second series.
Kevin


----------



## C Torinus (Jun 19, 2010)

Wisconsin Amateur DERBY results:
1. Bucky #2 owner Nan Hegerty handled by Van Engen
2. Marty #1 " Hal Gierman handled by Mark 
3. Drake # 11 Ray Voight
4. Mully #7 owned and handled by Tom Kobach
RJ #9
JAMS ?


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

C Torinus said:


> Wisconsin Amateur DERBY results:
> 1. Bucky #2 owner Nan Hegerty handled by Van Engen
> 2. Marty #1 " Hal Gierman handled by Mark
> 3. Drake # 11 Ray Voight
> ...



Thank you for posting these results. Huge congratulations to my friend Nan and her wonderful Bucky and to Jim Van Engen. This is Bucky's 2nd Derby win!


----------



## dkilburn (Mar 25, 2010)

thanks for the replys


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

Any more news?


----------



## C Torinus (Jun 19, 2010)

Qualifying started with a triple with 1st bird retired and out of order flier in the rain and east wind at their backs. Temps in the 30s. Many pick ups and handles. Dogs had great difficulty finding the flier under the conditions and drove on through and up the ridge (esker) and an around. Invitation blind behind the retired hay bale. Water blind and marks on Sunday off the trial grounds at another property. No calls backs. Sorry. I left for home and warmth.


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

I can second Cine's post as I shot for the Q all day. Forty degrees and windy. 
Dogs that marked the flyer did well. Dogs that went to where the flyer was "supposed" to be got into all kinds of trouble.
Approx. six of the 28 dogs did the test without a handle.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

14 back for the qual, a generous callback. I headed for home too and a fireplace and just heard the number. If it hit 40 it felt like 25 with the wind all day.


----------



## verne socks (Feb 11, 2010)

Qual callbacks to 3rd series 6,7,9,13,17,19,21,22,23,25,27,28,29,30

14 dogs back


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Any news? Sure hope you are having better weather today!

Lesa


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

Any results?


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Congratulations Ken Challand and Beadle's Turbo Nina on your OPEN WIN! Also a big congrats to John Ketzner from Windwalker Gun Dogs for doing Nina's young dog training. John took Nina as a 7 week old puppy, he loved her, trained her and all around let her be his little dog. When Nina turned of age, John handed her over to Wayne Curtis. Wayne won a qualifying with Nina 3 weeks later and now they can check off the elusive open win. Good job Wayne. 

It's pretty neat that Kuna has produced as well as she has and she is currently bred to the brother of the potential 2012 high point amateur dog.

Good going guys and Nina!

Mike


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

Anyone have anymore results?


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

Rita (left), Libby (right), & Bay Blue Kennels would like to Congratulate littermate Calumet's Absolute Martini "Marty" for placing 2nd in the derby & owners Sharon & Hal Gierman!!! Marty is only 12 months old  this breeding was repeated & currently listed on RTF. These pups have talent.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

"This weekend Warren (Exo) and Sophie WON the Amateur at the Wisconsin Amateur trial. This gives her her title for AFC. They are a great team and I am going to send a picture into field trial news that leads with:

Warren and Sophie, with a combined age of 90, won the Amateur at the Wisconsin Amateur Field Trial spring trial…….."

Email from Susan Exo to Kathy Swab of Crosswinds Kennel that bred FC/AFC Sophie.

Huge congrats to Warren on a great team for sure!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Ken, and much thanks to Wayne on Nina's Open WIN! Frank and I are proud of her!

rita


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

WOW, Warren! Good going with Sophie! A win and her title . . . keep up the good work.

rita


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

ErinsEdge said:


> "This weekend Warren (Exo) and Sophie WON the Amateur at the Wisconsin Amateur trial. This gives her her title for AFC. They are a great team and I am going to send a picture into field trial news that leads with:
> 
> Warren and Sophie, with a combined age of 90, won the Amateur at the Wisconsin Amateur Field Trial spring trial…….."
> 
> ...


I will second that!

Warren and Susan are both wonderful people! I wish this sport had more just like the both of them!


----------



## Randy Spangler (Oct 7, 2007)

Congratulations Warren and Sophie on your AM win and her Title!
Also Team Fox Hollow with 4 Open wins this spring, what a start!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

What Randy said! Way to go Mr. Warren and Sophie!
And another huge congratulations to the Fox Hollow folks - y'all are on a roll!


----------



## mbrookins (Dec 21, 2004)

Congratulations to the Exo's and Sophie on their win. Also congratulations to Greg Konsionowski and Luke with their Am 2nd.

Crash and I were fortunate to Jam our first Am together this weekend. Many thanks to Paul Sletten and Jess Bentley for their help and support.


----------



## vanman (Sep 26, 2007)

Congrats to all that finished in all stakes.


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Good job Greg and Luke! You guys have been knocking on the door for a while, best of luck on getting there soon.

Mike

Luke was one of our puppies and I own his brother Money...great dogs.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

One of my training partners got the amateur third.

*Good going to Bill Barstow and Genet!*


----------

